# Art with... what we do in this hobby



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.philross.org

* Mouse over "Art"

Then:

** Click on "Junior Returns"

** Click on "Roundabout"

** Click on "Jarred In"

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

roundabout i really like it looks like a big half circle planted tank... art is all around us.


----------

